# Does Librax cause or aggravate Gerd ?



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I already have IBS, and now Barretts, (Gerd Acid reflux) will librax aggravate this, I do take Prilosec.....


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Prescription medications - check with the physician regarding side effects of prescription drugs. Some drugs actually lower the strength of the LES muscle. These include anti-spasmotics (Levsin, Librax, Bentyl), calcium channel blocks (Procardia, Cardizem, Calan, Isoptin), anti-depressants (Elavil, Doxepia) and others.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Does anyone know whether clonazepam can lower the strength of the LES muscle? (I take only 1/2 of the smallest tablet once a day at bedtime to keep me from having adrenalin rushes, so my doctor says it's fine. But I've read that valium might be problematic, and clonazepam is in the same family of medications. Just wondering. I'm on Prilosec now, and have been for almost two weeks. It seems to help some. No chest aching and not as much chest fullness and belching. But I do still get what seems like an odd tasting phlegm in my throat much of the time. Could that be from Prilosec, maybe?


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I"ve been searching haven't found anything on it lowering the strength of les muscle yet. I'll post if I do.


----------



## 15343 (Sep 25, 2006)

I also had IBs and just discovered about having GERD. Is it ok for me to take Protonix. I did a bit research on this drug, and found some information: http://www.drugdelivery.ca/s3790-s-PROTONIX.aspx on it. I just want to know if anyone haas used this before and whether I can use it also. I dnt have any other health complications or history.


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I took protonix for a while, about 4 wks, it didn't bother me, and I have IBS as well.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I took Protonix for a three-week trial and did all right on it. I was worried about having D, but I didn't. I did have a yellow colored stool, though, and still do, even on Prilosec. But no other problems.


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Prilosec will give you those yellow colored stools , most definately.


----------



## 22305 (Dec 15, 2006)

I have been researching the effects of Librax on my Barretts esophagus lately. I ran out of Librax last week and have been off of it. With the exception of my IBS diarrhea, I do not experience the pains in my chest, etc. from Barretts. I'm not sure whether to resume taking the Librax now or not.


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I take my librax once in a while. Since the Prilosec has been aggravating my IBS, I"m having some lower abdominal pain, and also upper abdominal pain, the librax helps the pain, but not good for the Barretts that I also have.


----------

